# Blow dryer



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

My mom is looking for a new blow dyer for her cockapoo and I would also use it for may Havanese as I come home form college every weekend. Currently she uses a person blow dryer that is slow to dry her cockapoo and tends to overheat. She is looking for a doggie blow dryer that will dry fast and of descent quality and under $150. Any recommendation?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LauraLuna said:


> My mom is looking for a new blow dyer for her cockapoo and I would also use it for may Havanese as I come home form college every weekend. Currently she uses a person blow dryer that is slow to dry her cockapoo and tends to overheat. She is looking for a doggie blow dryer that will dry fast and of descent quality and under $150. Any recommendation?


As with everything, good quality and low price rarely go together. All the less expensive force dryers are EXTREMELY noisy, though they do dry fine. IMO, hands down, the best dryer available for the money is the CC Koolpup: Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dog Dryer

This is quiet, small and portable, and moves lots of air. Well made, and reliable too. Now, with three dogs to bathe and dry, I also have a stand dryer, which is more expensive, and I use both at the same time. But when I just had Kodi to bathe, the KoolPup alone worked great. It's also the one that I take along with us on vacations and to multi-day shows.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> IMO, hands down, the best dryer available for the money is the CC Koolpup: Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dog Dryer
> 
> This is quiet, small and portable, and moves lots of air. Well made, and reliable too.


Karen, is this dry a "force" dryer? I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I've been meaning to ask about dryers too. The last time I had Willow in to be groomed, I asked the groomer how she gets Willow so fluffy. She said it was due to the force dryer. I've been thinking of getting one. I've been using my hairdryer and it takes so long to get her dry.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen, is this dry a "force" dryer? I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I've been meaning to ask about dryers too. The last time I had Willow in to be groomed, I asked the groomer how she gets Willow so fluffy. She said it was due to the force dryer. I've been thinking of getting one. I've been using my hairdryer and it takes so long to get her dry.


Yes, the KoolPup is a force dryer (which means that it has no heating element... it warms slightly as the air passes over the motor after it has been on for a couple of minutes) It dries by actually blowing the water out of the coat. Another thing I like about the KoolPup (over the cheaper models) is that the motor has a rheostat, so that you can dial the speed down for their faces, and up for less sensitive parts of the body. The cheaper ones just have a "hi" and a "low" setting, so aren't anywhere near as versatile.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Yes, the KoolPup is a force dryer (which means that it has no heating element... it warms slightly as the air passes over the motor after it has been on for a couple of minute


I didn't know they didn't have a heating element. Don't the dogs get cold with that cool air blowing over their wet bodies? She always seems cold when I'm drying her off. Willow always seems to appreciate the heat from the dryer after I bathe her.

Does the force dryer really dry that much faster than a regular human hair dryer?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a Koolpup dryer on Leo and Rex. I turn it on right before I start the bath and close the door to the room where the grooming table and dryer are set up. By the time I bath the dog the dryer is "warm" as is the room. I love it because it never gets hot enough that you would have to worry about burning the dog but it is warm enough not to chill the pup. I think if you turned it on without a warm up period it might be too cold.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I didn't know they didn't have a heating element. Don't the dogs get cold with that cool air blowing over their wet bodies? She always seems cold when I'm drying her off. Willow always seems to appreciate the heat from the dryer after I bathe her.
> 
> Does the force dryer really dry that much faster than a regular human hair dryer?


It DOES heat up to a comfortably warm temperature. Human dyers can actually get TOO hot for a dog's skin, and burn them and/or damage their hair. I just turn mine on an d wait a minute before pointing it at the dog.

...And, yes, it dries the dog *M U C H* faster.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow ok thats it!! Im totally ordering one of these kool pups dryer, like others it literally takes me FOREVER to dry my 2 girls !!!esp Heidi her hair is so silky and heavy! I told my husband this is what I want for mothers day!! Thanks so much for the info! The most I dread when bathing these girls is the drying process!



Nic Darla and Heidi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok - I'm convinced. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

How loud are they? My mom's cockapoo is somewhat of a scaredy-cat. She is okay with the old blow dryer my mom uses on her, but when I blow dry her I sometimes use a more powerful one on low heat and she does not like it because of the noise.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LauraLuna said:


> How loud are they? My mom's cockapoo is somewhat of a scaredy-cat. She is okay with the old blow dryer my mom uses on her, but when I blow dry her I sometimes use a more powerful one on low heat and she does not like it because of the noise.


Well, it's had to say "how loud" when we're on the internet!  What I CAN tell you is that, because it has a rheostat, and you can turn it up or down as much as you want, it's easy to slowly get the dog used to it, using it on the lowest setting, then slowly turning it up as they learn to tolerate it. I can't imagine any dog who will accept ANY dryer having a problem with it on the lowest setting.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I so wish I could get either of my dogs to cope with the Kool dryer but they can't bear it. I've tried every kind of slow-getting-them-used-to-it, covering their ears against the noise, easing them into it with distance, short times, every which way. Neither of them can stand it!! Maybe, after reading this thread, I'll have another go - I'd given up about a year ago and it's sat there gathering dust - an expensive mistake. If there's anyone in the UK who wants one...??!
Lalla


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles with the dryer, Lalla. I can't help you as I don't have one yet. It's still on my wish list! I know Willow's groomer uses a force dryer as I had asked her and I've heard it running and it is loud. Sounds like a shop vac, sort of. I should has her how Willow is will she is using it on her before I invest in one. I hope you get some comments on your thread as they will interest me also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I so wish I could get either of my dogs to cope with the Kool dryer but they can't bear it. I've tried every kind of slow-getting-them-used-to-it, covering their ears against the noise, easing them into it with distance, short times, every which way. Neither of them can stand it!! Maybe, after reading this thread, I'll have another go - I'd given up about a year ago and it's sat there gathering dust - an expensive mistake. If there's anyone in the UK who wants one...??!
> Lalla


Hi Lalla!!! We miss you! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly, Kodi had no trouble getting used to the Kool Pup, although I did have to let it warm up a bit, as he was used to a human (heated) dryer before that. The girls both started with a dryer at their breeders (Kodi did too, but there was a 4year gap between leaving the breeder and me getting the Kool Pup) and had no problem with it from day one. I did turn to about half speed to start with, and I still turn it way down when I'm doing their faces.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Ha too bad Im in the states Id take it in a heartbeat and utilize it for sure my dogs wouldn't have a choice in the noise sorry but true...Maybe try again you never know....Good luck!! Instead of the mothers day gift like i asked for I got 2 new dooney purses go figure...

Nic Darla N Heidi


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I use a Happy Hoodie.. You can buy them at any groomer supply store Ryan's or WAGS&#8230; it is a terrycloth band that goes around their head and ears and keeps the blow dryer from blowing on their ears and in their face. Unless your dog doesn't like having something around his head it is a wonderful solution. And hey if you still can't get their head done at least you only can't get their head done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

